# Camping gear



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking to sell a four man tent that also comes with sleeping bags. We don't need it my wife had it when we got married last year and I just would like it out of the garage plus it could fund my elk tag also. $50


Would also like to sell a Coleman two burner camp stove as well. $20 

I can text pictures of the items out if desired. 

Brandon 
801-960-7576


----------

